# Harman Kardon AVR 635 setup



## Boz (Mar 4, 2010)

I have my system hooked up, but am a bit confused about how to properly set up my HK AVR 635 receiver. I am not really sure what I am trying to accomplish in the first step of the "In/Out Setup" process called for in the owners manual. Am I supposed to select source for the purpose of telling the receiver which inputs I will be using? And am I supposed to make a selection for every choice listed? What exactly is the purpose of this?

My intention is to have the Blu-Ray do the processing and simply use the receiver for amplification and volume control. I have a Panasonic Blu-Ray player that has the latest Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD Master Audio capabilities and am sending the audio to the receiver analog via the 6 channel direct inputs. 

Also, when using analog inputs to the receiver, is it correct to use the pre-out to the subwoofer? I have a Velodyne Impact 12. It doesn't seem to be doing much when I have everything going. I'm thinking I have it hooked up incorrectly or it needs to be adjusted during the receiver setup process.

Thanks for any help,

Boz


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

It is correct to use the preout to the subwoofer and attach it to the LFE input on the velo. If you are not getting much output I would double check your crossover settings, and check your settings (speakers set to small, etc..) before you do the EZset/Eq setup on the Harman.

I used to own one, that is what I did.


----------

